# Propolis Tincture made with Glycerin



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Would anyone share their Propolis Glycerin Tincture recipe with me or tell me access to where I might find recipe

Thank you


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

golddust-twins said:


> Would anyone share their Propolis Glycerin Tincture recipe with me or tell me access to where I might find recipe
> 
> Thank you


Never hear of such a thing.
Propolis dissolves well in water and ethanol (70% ethanol/water solution is presumed the best solvent for propolis).
How is glycerin involved in this picture and what are the benefits?

PS: ok, googled - turns out propolis with gly has topical applicatons; good to know; never made one before.


----------



## Shivani Rinck (10 mo ago)

golddust-twins said:


> Would anyone share their Propolis Glycerin Tincture recipe with me or tell me access to where I might find recipe
> 
> Thank you


I cannot give you the recipe but the walled garden honey Co. Sells propolis glycerol tinctures


----------

